# (RIP) Tommy the guinea pig



## Maureen Las (May 18, 2010)

This little pig Tommy( at our shelter ) was being transported to another rescue with 5 other guinea pigs last Sun. 

He died during the car trip. 

I helped to get the carriers ready for the pigs last Fri. They were taken from the shelter on Sun Morning to a town (Tomah)about 40 miles from here . The rescuer from Milwaukee was at a conference or something there so the 6 pigs werenot driven to Milwaukee until this Am. 
They had to spend the night in Tomah in their carriers. 

Ipacked hay and sent pellets to be given to them Sun night and bowls for them to drink out of Sun night, however, I did not reallyfeel good about this transfer.

I did not feel comfortable that they had to spend a night in carriers but it was a golden opportunity for transportation for them. 
Now I just really feel sad that Tommy died; he probably was frightened to death from the stress of being in the car . I guess that he died sometime yesterday .
Iwanted you guys to know this so his little life would not be forgotten. 

RIP Tommy ; I didn't know you long but you were loved.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 18, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry he passed. Perhaps he had an underlying health problem that was triggered by the stress. 
You were just trying to do the right thing by them. :hug:

ink iris: Rest in Peace, Tommy :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (May 18, 2010)

Oh i'm so sorry for the loss of Tommy

Sleep peacefully little one


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2010)

Poor little piggy. Like Happi Bun, I wonder if there was something going on with him. Popcorn free, little guy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I miss our Pig too... RIP little one


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Tommys' passing. Each death diminishes us a little, leaving only sadness and memories. Popcorn free little man and rest in peace at the bridge.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 18, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Tommy.

Guinea pigs are very good at hidingsickness,he could have been ill before the transport even started.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I agree he was probably ill beforehand. Try to think instead about the 5 lives that were saved.


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear Tommy couldn't make the transport runlike the other piggies. At least you tried to get him someplace safe.... Like Tonyshuman said, you gave five other piggies that chance atlife inforever homes. 

Popcorn Free in your new forever home, Tommy. :rainbow:You will be loved and cherished at the Bridge.

myheart


----------

